# Moving to kochi next year



## dmitchell (Aug 31, 2012)

I will be working in women's Health care for a year and would love to find out some things. I want to fly early into the north area and travel downwards to kerala over 2-3 weeks. What places would be recommended to see. I am 52 and also want to delve into cultural aspects of India like yoga as Ayurvedic. So please if anyone knows this area can you give me some insight


----------

